
TinySeed: Startup Accelerator Designed for Bootstrappers - gacba
https://tinyseedfund.com
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18201776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18201776).

------
onedurr
Since this one got marked as a dupe, the original (by 2 min.) is here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18201776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18201776)

